# JSF --- Inputtext readonly



## bronks (10. Jun 2010)

Hi!

In einem Formular habe ich folgende Zeile stehen:


```
<h:inputText id="code" value="#{itemBean.code}" readonly="#{not itemBean.newItem}"/>
... weitere inputText zum Item ...
```

Es geht darum: In einem Formular sollen Merkmale von einem bestehendem Item geändert werden können. Der ItemCode soll dabei Readonly sein. Beim Abschicken des Formlars funktioniert alles wie es soll.

Wenn ein neues Item angelegt wird, dann ist der ItemCode nichtReadonly und kann beschrieben werden. Paßt soweit, aber beim Abschicken des Formulars wird der Code nicht in die itemBean geschrieben, aber alle anderen Merkmale des Items schon.

Kennt das Problem jemand?
Bekannter Bug?
Was kann man unternehmen, damit es funktioniert?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## ARadauer (10. Jun 2010)

was steht denn dann konkret im fertigen html?

bei disabled werden die felder nicht übertragen
bei readonly müsste es eigentlich schon gehen....


----------



## bronks (10. Jun 2010)

Danke für Deine Antwort! 

Nach Stunden verzweifelten probierens und suchens bin ich jetzt draufgekommen: Das erzeugte HTML ist korrekt, aber die weitere Verarbeitung funktioniert nicht richtig. Der Grund dafür liegt wohl darin, daß die itemBean im RequestScope gehalten wird und das Property newItem als Member initialsiert wird. D.h.: Nur weil ein Property, welches nur für die Steuerung des Renderns zuständig ist, so geändert wird gehen Daten verloren. 

Meine Einstufung: Es ist ein Bug der übelsten und nicht akzeptablen Art, da nicht die geringste Spur eines Features dahinter steckt.


----------

